# 9mm once fired brass



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

WHERE CAN THEY BE FOUND? Ive checked many online sources and all are SOLD OUT. Any suggestions?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Try Brassman


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

That's because it is all being bought up by the hoarders, but no one is actually shooting any of it!

Scott


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, the hoarders must have cut loose of it. I'm seeing tons at gunbroker.
3500 pcs. for 140..It's a buy now auction. Auction # 127425099 
1,000 pcs for $53.50 on a buy now. Brass POLISHED- Auction # 127709810

http://www.natchezss.com still has some in a few calibers. Heck, I posted links to brass sales there at least once or twice. I'm not sure about them having 9mm but I do know that they have 40, 45ACP, 38 spl, 357, 44 Rem, Mag because I just bought a bunch. I've been pretty well set with 9mm for a while. I figured they be the first to get thin so I started stocking that pretty hard since last spring. There might still be some though. Gunbroker has a lot of listings but I'll wager it's getting more expensive every day. It pays to think ahead.

Here's a link to a site I foiund in a Google search. Link

I don't know about another reloaders but most the guys I know that reload around here have been buying up brass for about a year now. Plus there's an outdoor range not too far off where people leave it lay and a few friends and me have picked up a good bit there.
Calling people hoarders because you might not know where to look and I guess Google isn't working right isn't going to get ammo in your boxes. The OP while being a little late to the party had the right idea. Who else to ask for shooting supplies but a forum full of shooters.

Really I can't see how anyone could not see this coming. The POTUS was a lock and you know what his stand on the 2a is.

Call me a hoarder that's fine though. I was a gun nut and a paranoid ******* a year or so ago. Now I'm just prepared. Like the old song Mr. Dillon sang though "You don't have to be a weatherman to see wich way the wind blows"


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Go to the range after peak times and keep looking down. There's usually a good deal of 9mm to be found. Or talk to the range owner/operator and ask if they've got any for sale. Most people don't reload, so there's a lot of brass out there if you can find it.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Go to the range after peak times and keep looking down. There's usually a good deal of 9mm to be found. Or talk to the range owner/operator and ask if they've got any for sale. Most people don't reload, so there's a lot of brass out there if you can find it.


Salut Kev74,
we must be long lost brothers!!! :anim_lol:
I found 23 9mm cases yesterday at the range.:drooling:
fusil


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

I checked on gun broker and they do have alot, Im kinda apprehensive(sp?) about giving my telephone number. Is it a pretty safe deal to become a member?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had an account on gunbroker for a while. No one ever calls me from there. I'm guessing they want it for complaints about someone maybe not sending a weapon that was paid for in an auction or something. Gunbroker does not give it to any their parties though that I've ever heard of. They will ask that you supply an email account that is from your ISP but you can use any other email to do transactions.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

berserker336 said:


> I checked on gun broker and they do have alot, Im kinda apprehensive(sp?) about giving my telephone number. Is it a pretty safe deal to become a member?


I've bought a couple of things through Gunbroker without any problems. As far as brass, since joining my club and now doing some rangemaster duties, I'll collect the brass while working. I can usually get from 100-200 9mm, also several 40's (although I don't use 40's). Most folks that shoot 45's save their brass to reload.


----------

